# Download speed extremely slow after resetting router



## _Lynn_

There are three laptops (but one is mostly in sleeping state) and one desktop sharing the router in my home. One laptop uses wired, and one uses wireless (the other one is inactive). A few days ago the router suddenly stopped working, but the weird thing is that all the lights are still green and lit (ethernet, wireless, power, etc), and the wireless connected icon is still displayed on my laptop. However there is no internet of course, and msn troubleshoot page says "gateway is offline". After hibernating the computer and re-logging, it then said wireless is not connected and "unable to connect to [wireless profile name]". Resetting the router did the trick.
However ever since our download speed is extremely slow. Downloading from popular sites like Megaupload and Hotfile usually have speeds around 200kbps, however now they dropped all the way to around 20-30kbps. Does anyone know how to fix this? Is this common from resetting router?


----------



## Nanobyte

I get something similar to your loss of connection with all lights on, a number of times each year.  I have not been able to tell if it is router- or ISP-initiated.  I cycle power to the router which usually clears the problem (I assume the reset you did is cycling power and not a hard reset to factory settings).  I have noticed that some settings like port forwarding have changed.  You should check  your general settings just in case.

Although it's an exercise in futility, you could contact your ISP.  They will never admit to problems.  I get the impression that the peons that man the phones/chat really have no idea of system status.  My old ISP was more forthcoming than my present.

You should do a test eg speedtest.net to get a site-independent speed rating.


----------



## johnb35

As Nanobyte has said go to www.speedtest.net and do a speedtest from a local server close to you and post the results.  What speed are subscribed to from your internet provider?


----------



## _Lynn_

Um when I go to speedtest.net it says "missing license key: the license for this speed test is missing. Contact the webmaster of this site to let them know"...


----------



## johnb35

_Lynn_ said:


> Um when I go to speedtest.net it says "missing license key: the license for this speed test is missing. Contact the webmaster of this site to let them know"...



You must be running Internet Explorer 6, however, you will need to download and install either internet explorer 7 or 8 to access the speedtest site.  A lot of websites don't support IE 6 anymore, you will need to upgrade to version 7 or 8.


----------



## _Lynn_

I'm using Firefox, latest version.
I never use IE since it is extremely buggy on my computer no matter how many reformats I do. It never upgrades/installs correctly and always crashes/freezes every other minute when I run it.
Does speedtest work with Firefox?


----------



## johnb35

What version of flash player do you have installed?  And what version of Java?


----------



## _Lynn_

I have flash player 10 and Java 6 update 23 (in add/remove programs).


----------



## johnb35

last question for you.  Are you using a proxy to access the internet?  I don't think you are allowed to use a proxy to access the speedtest.


----------



## _Lynn_

I don't think so. I'm just connected to the wireless from router normally, using Firefox and typing in addresses.


----------



## johnb35

With what i've already asked, those would be the things that would bring up that message you are getting.  So at this point in time, I can't explain why you are getting that message.


----------



## _Lynn_

I just tried it again and it worked this time. Odd, I didn't change any settings.
Here is the screenshot of the result, apparently the speed detected on this site is extremely slow as well:


----------



## johnb35

Ok, this is what you need to do,  Turn off modem and router and wait a few minutes.  Then turn modem back on and let it sync up a few minutes and then turn router on and let it sync up.   Then try broswing to see if speed is better or do another speed test.


----------



## Nanobyte

_Lynn_ said:


> I have flash player 10 and Java 6 update 23 (in add/remove programs).


Flash has to be installed in Firefox too as far as I know.  You probably have it installed, check add-ons in FF.  I believe Flash 8 is minimum for speedtest.net.  There are non-flash, non-Java speed tests available, Google.

Edit:  Oops, missed the last two posts, must be that Computer Forum gremlin hanging around


----------

